# Cùng khám phá một số mẫu nôi cũi sang trọng cho trẻ mới sinh



## ngoclan (14/6/19)

*Đi theo xu thế “ưa chuộng Fashion” của bố mẹ trẻ thời @, hiện nay Nội thất trẻ em Nanakids đã và đang cho ra mắt những mẫu nôi cũi sang trọng và tinh tế nhất.*

Bố mẹ trẻ 8x 9x là thế hệ lớn lên trong thời điểm nền kinh tế phát triển và hội nhập với Năm Châu, có lẽ vì thế mà những tư tưởng tây hoá, ưa chuộng thời trang mới, công nghệ mới đã ngấm sâu vào máu của họ.​Không chỉ “sống chất” qua góc nhìn lựa chọn thời trang, công nghệ, một số bố mẹ trẻ còn thể hiện góc nhìn ấy bằng hành động _lựa chọn nội thất gia đình_, thậm chí là nôi cũi cho sinh linh mới chào đời với xu thế sang trọng, tinh tế và cao cấp.​​*Nội thất nôi cũi sang trọng là gì?*

*

*

Nghe hai từ sang trọng, đẳng cấp, có lẽ bố mẹ đang nghĩ ngay điều gì đó cầu kỳ và lung linh như chiếc ghế vương giả?
Nhưng không, hầu hết các sản phẩm nội thất được cho là tinh tế, sang trọng hiện nay đều phủ cho mình những thiết kế góc cạnh vô cùng đơn giản, với chỉ một màu sơn duy nhất nhưng vẫn toát lên sự tinh tế, kèm theo _xu hướng tối giản, dễ gấp gọn_… giúp căn phòng thêm khoảng trống, đem lại sự thoải mái cho sinh hoạt thường ngày.
Nội thất sang trọng không chỉ dừng ở mẫu mã đơn giản mà vẫn tôn lên vẻ quý phái, một sản phẩm nội thất được cho là sang trọng còn thể hiện ở việc trong cùng một sản phẩm phẩm nội thất có nhiều chức năng khác nhau.
Điển hình như nôi cũi, chiếc _nôi cũi trẻ em_ không những tinh tế về đường nét thi công, mà còn mang trong mình nhiều chức năng riêng biệt như nâng sàn, hạ sàn, đặc biệt có thể biến hoá thành một chiếc sofa hoàn chỉnh trong sân thượng, ngoài hành lang cho những dịp cuối tuần sum vầy.

*Nội thất nôi cũi sang trọng Nanakids, sản phẩm nội thất không thể thiếu cho thành viên nhí mới chào đời:*

*



*

Là một trong những Công ty sản xuất và phân phối nội thất trẻ em lớn trên cả nước, hầu hết các _sản phẩm nội thất trẻ em Nanakids _đều đảm bảo “toàn diện” những tiêu chí cần có của sản phẩm nội thất trẻ em mang tính sang trọng, như là sự tinh tế về góc nhìn, chất lượng về nguyên liệu sản xuất và đặc biệt là thông minh trong kết cấu sản phẩm, với những đặc điểm sản phẩm nôi bật như sau:

Nôi trẻ em với nguyên liệu sản xuất chính từ _gỗ thông tự nhiên New Zealand_, đây là loại gỗ thông đảm bảo cho kết cấu sản phẩm có được sự bền chắc nhất định cùng với khả năng chống mối mọt tuyệt vời từ nhựa gỗ.
Đặc biệt, _gỗ có khả năng cách nhiệt_ giúp cho nơi nghỉ ngơi của con luôn được thoáng mát.
Sơn an toàn, chính là ưu điểm hàng đầu của mặt hàng nội thất nôi cũi trẻ em sang trọng này, giúp ngăn ngừa bé khỏi các nguy cơ nhiễm độc chì có hại cho sức khoẻ.
Nôi có _chiều cao lan can phù hợp_, mẹ có thể thoải mái cho bé chơi đùa trong nôi mà vẫn bảo đảm trẻ luôn được an toàn.
_Sàn nôi nâng hạ_ với ba mức nâng hạ sàn linh động phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng cũng như lứa tuổi của bé.
Nôi có thể tận dụng làm ghế sofa trang trí ban công, sân thương khi bé đủ lớn.
*Điểm mặt 2 loại nôi trẻ em có thiết kế sang trọng cho bé trai và bé gái:*

_*Nôi Sophie tinh tế, đẳng cấp:*_

_*

*_​Với tông màu xám, trắng có sẵn, đi kèm thành nôi với kiểu dáng uốn lượn mềm mại. Mặt nôi được phủ bởi lớp sơn không chì mịn màng, đây chính là sản phẩm nôi thích hợp cho các bé gái xinh xắn đáng yêu.
_Sàn nôi nâng hạ thoải mái hỗ trợ mẹ có thể bế bé ra vào nôi một cách dễ dàng._
Đi kèm tủ thay tã Sophie 5 ngăn giúp mẹ thêm thuận tiện trong quá trình chăm sóc trẻ, bộ sản phẩm nôi Sophie với tính tiện lợi cao, đi kèm sự sang trọng bậc nhất này là điều không thế thiếu dành cho gia đình có bé gái sơ sinh.

_*Nôi Hailey:*_
Với các cậu trai kháu khỉnh, năng động thì một chiếc _nôi Hailey cao cấp _cùng đường nét thiết kế góc cạnh là lựa chọn lý tưởng nhất.
Hiện Nôi Hailey có 4 Màu nôi trung tính, mạnh mẽ, thích hợp với bé trai cho mẹ thuận tiện và dễ dàng lựa chọn:
Hailey White: màu trắng mang nét trung tính, hài hoà, có thể hỗ trợ giúp _căn phòng hấp thụ thêm ánh sáng._
_Hailey Navy: Màu xanh dương đâm mang nét nam tính, sang trọng dành cho các cu cậu mạnh mẽ và cá tính nhất._
_Hailey Baby Blue: Phù hợp cho bé trai đáng yêu của gia đình, đây là màu sắc dễ dàng phối với các vật dụng nội thất khác trong nhà như tủ thay tã cho bé._
_Hailey Pink : Tưa như màu nội thất đáng yêu trong phòng ngủ cổ tích của bá cô công chúa. Màu xanh ngọc bích là màu dễ nhìn, dịu nhẹ với đôi mắt của trẻ sơ sinh._
Mẹ có thể yêu cầu và lựa chọn những màu sắc khác tuỳ theo sở thích, xưởng gỗ Nội Thất Nanakids sẽ đáp ứng ngay nhu cầu của mẹ nếu có thể.
Liên Hệ ngay với chúng tôi quan HOTLINE Nanakids 0981.0981.10 để được tư vấn và lựa chọn nôi cũi sang trọng thích hợp nhất cho bé yêu mẹ nhé.

Người viết : MARKETING​


----------

